# New member and newlywed



## watercolordixie (Jan 25, 2019)

I have been married for about 6 months to my partner of several years. No children together, but but we both have one child each from previous relationships. This is our first marriage for both of us. Joined this forum for advice and fellowship.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome !!!! ....... cool name you picked.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and welcome...

Lots of advice--take your pick--and even better fellowship!


----------

